
Social Engineering & Fraud: Tips to Mitigate Risk and Other Hacker Tactics. - mahmoudimus
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/social-engineering-and-fraud-tips-to-mitigate-risk-and-other-hacker-tactics
======
ScottWhigham
I got lost in the "4. Of course we were wrong, here’s why" section somehow.
Not sure what happened, either with the incident or my understanding...

